# Constrictor Knot



## e~shot

Constrictor Knot (from Wikipedia)











Make a turn around the object and bring the working end back over the standing part.
Continue around behind the object.
Pass the working end over the standing part and then under the riding turn and standing part, forming an overhand knot under a riding turn.
Be sure the ends emerge between the two turns as shown. Pull firmly on the ends to tighten.
For flash animation Click here
How to Tie a Constrictor Knot in the Hand


----------



## Dayhiker

Very cool! Are you looking, FB?


----------



## e~shot




----------



## torsten

This is the slingshot constrictor knot video from Geko:






Regards
Torsten


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for posting that, Torsten.


----------



## torsten

This knot, in combination with a thin cotton string, is now my favourite way for pouch attachement. I like it more than the method with the thin latex stripes - it`s simply faster with a bit of routine.


----------



## newconvert

this should be a sticky


----------



## Hrawk

Not sure about making it a sticky, but I've moved it to Slingshot Tutorials.


----------



## Knoll




----------



## newconvert

thanks Hrawk


----------



## cheese

i looked at so many videos and tutorials for this,i could never figure it out till i saw this one 



 hope it helps somebody.


----------



## newconvert

yup yer right this is a good example of the constrictor knot. i also followed a few related links and there are alot of good knot tying vids there. you tube islike a video library


----------



## pop shot

cheese said:


> i looked at so many videos and tutorials for this,i could never figure it out till i saw this one
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps somebody.


finally, someone that ties it the way i do. one second, done. you can tie it on a bumping boat, in the dark, behind your back, anytime.

here's my version with scenery.


----------



## Hrawk

For the brunette in the striped top @ 0:08 seconds


----------



## e~shot

cheese said:


> i looked at so many videos and tutorials for this,i could never figure it out till i saw this one
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps somebody.


that is good video Cheese. But scissors are not sharp


----------



## Scrambler84

Is this knot used when you tie the Rubber to the pouch. ??


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Yep! -- Tex


----------



## Knoll

And when The Wife returns from shopping binge.


----------



## Rapier

HeII yeah Hrawk.... 0:08 Something very, ummm, french about that moosh.


----------



## RawSlingshots

Gents,

what cotton rope would you suggest for this?? really thin?? will it work the best with cotton rope??


----------



## RawSlingshots

and what thickness?


----------



## pop shot

Cotton butchers twine. I use leather working waxed twine.


----------



## Underachiever

RawSlingshots said:


> Gents,
> 
> what cotton rope would you suggest for this?? really thin?? will it work the best with cotton rope??


I´m using Butchers Twine http://www.amazon.com/Cotton-Butchers-Twine-185-feet/dp/B000I1WNV0


----------



## Tube_Shooter

I'm using 1 mm dia cotton string once you practice this knot over and over you should be able to do it with eyes closed.


----------

